# in cabin microfilter



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

OK, what the heck is an "in cabin microfilter" I know it is an option on the 2003 SE-R Spec V's.... not sure if it is in the 2002's.... Im just curious what it is though.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

It's an air filter for your HAVAC system. Suppost to clean the air in cabin.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Yes, and it needs to be changed at regular intervals to allow the filtering to continue...



88 Pulsar SE said:


> *It's an air filter for your HVAC system. Supposed to clean the air in cabin. *


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I have changed a quite of few of them and they do work and they do get dirty. Even if your car doesn't have one, you can install it. If you take out your glove box, it is right behind it. It just takes a phillips screwdriver.


----------

